
"Yosemite": the first open source modular chassis for high-powered microservers - dsr12
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1616052405274961/introducing-yosemite-the-first-open-source-modular-chassis-for-high-powered-microservers-/
======
universaltest
Have we really run out of new names for things already?

~~~
venomsnake
It is obviously the roughest, toughest, root'nest, toot'nest, fastest server
west of the Pecos!

~~~
Lio
...so you could say it was a bit of a Maverick? A real Lion of a server?

------
lewisflude
I think it's really stupid that they called it Yosemite when it's the name of
the current version of OSX.

~~~
rajington
This may have been in the works for a while. Internally it could have been
called Yosemite for years, and marketing probably didn't see a conflict as
Yosemite is a pretty consumer name.

~~~
benologist
In less than a year OS X will be called something else, too.

------
zaroth
Very interesting comparing this to Intel's Xeon D which was also just
announced: [http://www.anandtech.com/show/9070/intel-xeon-d-
launched-14n...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/9070/intel-xeon-d-
launched-14nm-broadwell-soc-for-enterprise) 45W TDP including dual 10GBE!

~~~
wmf
You're comparing it against itself since Yosemite uses Xeon D.

------
sschueller
Where is the source? What is open source? The PCB?

------
itsbits
"This system will be fully compatible with Open Rack, which can accommodate up
to 192 SoC server cards in a single rack."

This is great..

------
KaiserPro
What SoC are they using?

intel? POWER? arm?

It'd be interesting to find out. Does intel even have a 65w SoC?

~~~
jefurii
Would be cooler if they were using <a
href="[http://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-compute-module-
new-p...](http://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-compute-module-new-
product/">these</a>..).

~~~
jefurii
Would be cooler if they were using these:
[http://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-compute-module-
new-p...](http://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-compute-module-new-product/)

------
web007
It'll be interesting to see the devices that come out of this, sort of a
standardized blade server.

I'm still looking for the PoE powered version of this for a small cluster,
having a single connection for power and data. Dual NICs would give you ~50W
to work with, so it would need something a lot less than the 65W TDP just for
the chip. It's also discouraging to see that they tried (and ruled out) the
SoCs currently on the market - I'm looking for one of those as well, something
that can at least compete with the performance of my 6-year-old desktop
processor.

Edit: Looks like the Xeon D would do it, 45W TDP for the whole SoC -
[http://www.anandtech.com/show/9070/intel-xeon-d-
launched-14n...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/9070/intel-xeon-d-
launched-14nm-broadwell-soc-for-enterprise)

~~~
wmf
There's plenty of Avoton stuff on the market if that's what you want. I
haven't seen motherboards running off POE, but you may be able to use an
extractor and then step down to 12V.

------
amalag
Is this like Seamicro or like a blade chassis?

------
lasermike026
I've been waiting for this, servers the size of ashtrays.

